# Some macro shots of my Planted tanks...



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

There are always some interesting moments happening in my planted tanks...
Let see one of them through my macro lens:


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i loooove the developing bubble! nice plants!!


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Actually, the other name of that plant *Micranthemum umbrosum* is *"Baby Tears"*... 
Here are some more macros of these pearling "tears":


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

Lovely. I just purchased one macro lens for my Canon DSLR. However, I had hard time focusing on the plants - do you use a separate flash ?What is the trick? I am new to Macro photography, any tip or article will be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

Gorgeous macros! Such great shots of pearling! Love em! More please!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

A couple shots of my pearling Hydrocotyle leucocephala:


----------

